# Glimmer



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

This tiny red-head came to live with me on Sunday. She's a sweet girl, smart as a whip and busy. The transition from her litter mates has been hard. She spent a good bit of her first day looking at her reflection in the refrigerator, thinking it was one of her sisters or brothers. Ducky is now the adopted replacement.  We have been camping out in the kitchen and it was so adorable when she curled up under my temporary work station. Her other favorite spot is the air conditioning vent. I can't believe she has been here for 4 days and I'm just getting a moment to post pictures. This one needs a job, so if she's awake, we are doing something... and I'm reading a lot ... one of the books is "Perfect Puppy in 7 Days" (Dr. Sophia Yin).. I only have 3 more days. Yikes!!!... hahaha Well, no worries, we don't have to be perfect by Saturday, but we will be working on it and sharing our adventures here. 

My little Glimmer of Hope.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's beautiful! I just love her eyebrows. They're so expressive already


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness Karen she is soooo sweet and I am so happy for you.
Big congratulations!
Thank you for sharing with us your "little Glimmer of Hope".


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She is beautiful. Many, many congratulations. Fun times ahead I think.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh Karen, she's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> She's beautiful! I just love her eyebrows. They're so expressive already


Thank you Katie, The breeder said she is a "thinker" ... I love her face too


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Oh my goodness Karen she is soooo sweet and I am so happy for you.
> Big congratulations!
> Thank you for sharing with us your "little Glimmer of Hope".


Oh Buddy's Mom, 
You know how I'm feeling, the hole in my heart is still there but it's time to start filling it with some new love and memories (and as I write this, I'm thinking and a whole lot of poop scooping ... 

I got this card from a friend yesterday and it said.
"Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole. Roger Caras"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Glimmer is beautiful, what a doll baby she is. 

I love the redheads.....


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love her name! Congrats on your new cutie pie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Karen, you know I've been there and done that. The day I picked up my Charlie was one of the most emotional days in my life. First there were tears but eventually with time I've learnt to smile thru tears. Loving Charlie more and more every day doesn't take away love I will always have for my Buddy but took away most of the pain.
Hugs to you and your little darling.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations, Glimmer is beautiful, what a doll baby she is.
> 
> I love the redheads.....


Thanks Carolina Mom, Me too, red girls rock..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't know what it is about those redheads, but the darker they are the better as far as I'm concerned. 

My bridge boy was really dark, he was what a I call a mahogany red.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I vote for redheads too  Enjoy her! They grow very, very fast.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

rabernet said:


> Oh Karen, she's beautiful! Congratulations!


Thanks Robin, I have been following Noah's thread and the other puppies that are a few months ahead of her, so am looking at your good examples!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She is so beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



KKaren said:


> This tiny red-head came to live with me on Sunday. She's a sweet girl, smart as a whip and busy. The transition from her litter mates has been hard. She spent a good bit of her first day looking at her reflection in the refrigerator, thinking it was one of her sisters or brothers. Ducky is now the adopted replacement.  We have been camping out in the kitchen and it was so adorable when she curled up under my temporary work station. Her other favorite spot is the air conditioning vent. I can't believe she has been here for 4 days and I'm just getting a moment to post pictures. This one needs a job, so if she's awake, we are doing something... and I'm reading a lot ... one of the books is "Perfect Puppy in 7 Days" (Dr. Sophia Yin).. I only have 3 more days. Yikes!!!... hahaha Well, no worries, we don't have to be perfect by Saturday, but we will be working on it and sharing our adventures here.
> 
> My little Glimmer of Hope.


Karen: I am doing the happy dance for you and Glimmer!! I am just delighted for you!! Who is Ducky?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Three cheers for redheads! 

She's a cutie pie. Shala's favourite place when she first came home was also the AC vent. I couldn't believe she liked to sleep right on top of it!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen,

I have been waiting for this !! Congratulations ! More photos please !

Have fun ! Love Uncle Taylor and Jill


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

She's simply darling...and will become beautiful! Love those red goldens and was fortunate to rescue two of them since losing our first beloved red golden girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Karen: I am doing the happy dance for you and Glimmer!! I am just delighted for you!! Who is Ducky?


Thanks Karen, 
Ducky, is her yellow stuffed duck  , he's the only toy right now of similar size so she likes to snuggle with him. I think in the litter they were so together she misses that contact and comfort when she goes to sleep,


----------



## EllaRose'sMum (Apr 11, 2015)

Congratulations! She is absolutely gorgeous xo Such a sweetie xo Our Ella has filled our lives with joy xo


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Daisy123 said:


> Love her name! Congrats on your new cutie pie!


Thank you !! Your little one, Chloe is the same age, it will be fun sharing stories


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Cuteness overload! Expressive eyes and the sweet smell of puppy breath!! Congratulations


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

fourlakes said:


> I vote for redheads too  Enjoy her! They grow very, very fast.


It's so nice to be able to pick her up ... but I know it won't last too long


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a sweetie!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

EllaRose'sMum said:


> Congratulations! She is absolutely gorgeous xo Such a sweetie xo Our Ella has filled our lives with joy xo


Ella's so beautiful and adorable!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the reds! She is adorable


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, that was a morning. It took a lot, from 6:30 until now, to get this little one settled. She really only has two speeds, (1) run-play, and (2) sleep. We are finally at sleep... and the bottom picture is the remnant of run-play


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I love this stage everything is full on and then they just drop and sleep and repeat. Trouble is when they sleep instead of getting on with jobs you just sit and watch them breathing. Funny isn't it how we just watch them, no TV, no books and we whisper on the phone. Looks like you are both having a blast!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Totally agree with Taylorsmum! What is the red paw toy with the yellow circles?


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> I love this stage everything is full on and then they just drop and sleep and repeat. Trouble is when they sleep instead of getting on with jobs you just sit and watch them breathing. Funny isn't it how we just watch them, no TV, no books and we whisper on the phone. Looks like you are both having a blast!


We are having a blast and you are right that I am just watching her. She must be perplexed about why any time she walks around without a toy in her mouth, I grab her and put her in the lawn. She has got to be thinking, "I'm back outside, ... ??? Why am I back outside?!!!" lol Yesterday I missed some signals so today, I'm a little overboard. _"Helicopter Furmom"_


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I love the eat, play, sleep routine they have going on. It's so interesting watching them sniff around and circle trying to find a place to sleep. Does Glimmer get up in the middle of her nap and move to another place to sleep like Kaizer does? He'll start off in his crate, then travel to the side of it, and then fall asleep on my feet.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

hubbub said:


> Totally agree with Taylorsmum! What is the red paw toy with the yellow circles?


Hi Hubbub, The red paw toy is a food puzzle, you put some kibble in each of the wells and cover it with a yellow top. When Glimmer pulls a yellow top off she can play with the top (her preferred activity) or eat the kibble. I use it in the morning so that I have time to make coffee


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Karen: I love what you said about being able to pick her up! I forgot about that!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She is just so stinking cute! 

I love this!


> "I'm back outside, ... ??? Why am I back outside?!!!"


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG, I totally missed this thread, welcome HOME Glimmer! I am so very happy for you Karen, and I know Merry is too. May your heart be full of joy, and Glimmer!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

You're bringing back memories for me. Every day with a puppy is an adventure!! More pictures, please!! Actually, every day with any dog is an adventure, but particularly cute with a pup!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen: How is sweet Glimmer doing? What antics is she up to?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh she is adorable!! Congratulations and have fun


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Karen: How is sweet Glimmer doing? What antics is she up to?


Hi Everyone, 
Glimmer is doing well. She plays with such intensity that I've now covered my hardwood floor with rugs and am wondering if I should go to Dicks and upgrade to gymnastics mats. We've put pretty much everything in our mouth, sticks, leaves, flowers, pine cones, one bumble bee (not good), stones, and such. So I think she's the typical golden retriever puppy. (hahah funny how I'm now talking as if I'm doing it too). I've consequently spend a lot of time pulling stuff out of her mouth-- but the bee, I saw that and thought, oh gosh open your mouth and let it fly out..... which it did. 

It's been a little hard for me to find places to take her for exercise. I live on a small lake with a path around it that is about 1 mile, and we are next to a state park. But EVERYONE walks their dogs around the lake, that's what we do, so basically I live in a big dog park. I have one area between my row of town houses and the next that is a cut through to the lake, down a hill, that I and my neighbors use. So I go there since no one else uses that. This is where the picture is from. It's funny because people on the path look up and see a puppy so they scramble up the hill to say hello. 

She's already getting bigger. One of her sleeping places has been under the pie safe, but I noticed yesterday she was having trouble getting under so in a couple of days she'll be too big.

We start puppy kindy on Tuesday. I know she misses being with her litter so hopefully that will be fun for her. 

Thanks for stopping by Glimmer's thread


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a beautiful red girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> I love the eat, play, sleep routine they have going on. It's so interesting watching them sniff around and circle trying to find a place to sleep. Does Glimmer get up in the middle of her nap and move to another place to sleep like Kaizer does? He'll start off in his crate, then travel to the side of it, and then fall asleep on my feet.


Yes,  It's almost like she's sleep walking... starting one place, and then up, shift, settle. She's funny because she sleeps on her back a lot, with her feet up in the air.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh what a beautiful girl, no wonder people are clambering over rocks to meet her ! She has grown so much since you posted the first pics of her. You will have to let us all know what she thinks to her first class on Tuesday. I think gym mats will just cause more mayhem lol Or are they for you cos I bet you are spending lots of time on the floor playing and cuddling x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



KKaren said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Glimmer is doing well. She plays with such intensity that I've now covered my hardwood floor with rugs and am wondering if I should go to Dicks and upgrade to gymnastics mats. We've put pretty much everything in our mouth, sticks, leaves, flowers, pine cones, one bumble bee (not good), stones, and such. So I think she's the typical golden retriever puppy. (hahah funny how I'm now talking as if I'm doing it too). I've consequently spend a lot of time pulling stuff out of her mouth-- but the bee, I saw that and thought, oh gosh open your mouth and let it fly out..... which it did.
> 
> It's been a little hard for me to find places to take her for exercise. I live on a small lake with a path around it that is about 1 mile, and we are next to a state park. But EVERYONE walks their dogs around the lake, that's what we do, so basically I live in a big dog park. I have one area between my row of town houses and the next that is a cut through to the lake, down a hill, that I and my neighbors use. So I go there since no one else uses that. This is where the picture is from. It's funny because people on the path look up and see a puppy so they scramble up the hill to say hello.
> ...


Karen: I love each and every picture of Glimmer, she is so darling!! I just love it when dogs lay on their backs with their feet up in the air-Tucker and Tonka do that, too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



KKaren said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Glimmer is doing well. She plays with such intensity that I've now covered my hardwood floor with rugs and am wondering if I should go to Dicks and upgrade to gymnastics mats. We've put pretty much everything in our mouth, sticks, leaves, flowers, pine cones, one bumble bee (not good), stones, and such. So I think she's the typical golden retriever puppy. (hahah funny how I'm now talking as if I'm doing it too). I've consequently spend a lot of time pulling stuff out of her mouth-- but the bee, I saw that and thought, oh gosh open your mouth and let it fly out..... which it did.
> 
> It's been a little hard for me to find places to take her for exercise. I live on a small lake with a path around it that is about 1 mile, and we are next to a state park. But EVERYONE walks their dogs around the lake, that's what we do, so basically I live in a big dog park. I have one area between my row of town houses and the next that is a cut through to the lake, down a hill, that I and my neighbors use. So I go there since no one else uses that. This is where the picture is from. It's funny because people on the path look up and see a puppy so they scramble up the hill to say hello.
> ...


Karen: I love each and every picture of Glimmer, she is so darling!! I just love it when dogs lay on their backs with their feet up in the air-Tucker and Tonka do that, too!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Where are you taking her for puppy kindy? I'm having a hard time finding one that doesn't start in late September, I feel like it'll be too late.

Glimmer is so so gorgeous! I have a special place in my heart for the little red heads


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> Where are you taking her for puppy kindy? I'm having a hard time finding one that doesn't start in late September, I feel like it'll be too late.
> 
> Glimmer is so so gorgeous! I have a special place in my heart for the little red heads


Hi Aesthetic, Thanks!! I know, red-heads... but really, when I see those fluffy golden puppies like Kaizer (he's really cute), I think oh, I want one of each!! 

I'm taking a class in vet clinic a few towns over. It was a little hard to find a class, and I have not been there before, about 30 min. away, so we'll see. The class size is good, limited to 8 and I'm hoping that since it's August, people will be on vacations so maybe it won't be completely filled. My first choice is closer to my house, but like you say, I would not be able to get into something until late Sept.

Fingers crossed, Glimmer is pretty bouncy.... and sometimes quite bitey... we definitely will benefit from a class


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I bet Glimmer will have the most unique name in class!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Such a cute little red girl. We call them Rangas in Australia!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What a pretty girl you have!! She really does look so angelic when she's sleeping!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Glimmer is beautiful!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> Such a cute little red girl. We call them Rangas in Australia!


I like that Harleysmum... Rangas... I think I can use that, it might be her "uh-oh" name 



Karen519 said:


> I bet Glimmer will have the most unique name in class!


It was, and with her being so small, she was getting a lot of attention from folks. It made her happy although I think the whole night was a lot for her.



3Pebs3 said:


> What a pretty girl you have!! She really does look so angelic when she's sleeping!


Thank you, I have a lot of photos of her sleeping, but very few good awake photos, they are all blurry because she's running about, such a silly peanut



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Glimmer is beautiful!


Thank you Mary,


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Glimmer's Week*

This was a busy week for me, first puppy kindy class and I was the smallest puppy in the group, but very brave...hoping to greet the other more experienced puppies. I must be cute because the little girls with the lab puppy kept coming over to visit me. There was a photographer at the class and she snapped these pictures. I learned attention by looking at my mom (sometimes :-o ) and touch (much preferable to bite). 

We received our AKC registration. My official name is
BOUNDERHILL RAY OF WHITE

Mama Kasey is: TOPBRASS GOLDENEYE, WC, JH
Dad is Tucker: SATURDAY NIGHT BIG CITY LIGHTS, JH, WC, WCX


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Love these photos Karen. She looks like a real thinker. Was she tired after class ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Harleysmum said:


> Such a cute little red girl. We call them Rangas in Australia!



Rangas, love it!

Glimmer is such a doll, these pictures are really great.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So cute! Great that you were able to get some professional photos with her. Looks like she is doing great with her "touch"


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> Love these photos Karen. She looks like a real thinker. Was she tired after class ?


She was overtired --- a bit of a PITA after class. She was so good while there wagging her tail and trying to understand, but it was hot and very new and when she got home it was 

"...run, run, run,..." 
"yeah, this is my house!!!, I know where I am!"
" I'm the king of the hill, no one else here"
"bite, bite, bite..."

too much stimulation. lol and then finally sound asleep, :sleeping: phew


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Rangas, love it!
> Glimmer is such a doll, these pictures are really great.


Thanks Carolina Mom, she is a sweet heart and a great cuddler. It's so nice when they are small and you can just put them on your lap



3Pebs3 said:


> So cute! Great that you were able to get some professional photos with her. Looks like she is doing great with her "touch"


Yes, we like "touch" . It was just lucky that they were taking pictures for the web site of the class and for some advertisements so maybe Glim will get her picture on one of those.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Karen:

Love Glimmer's Kindy class pictures!! She sure can work the camera.
Everytime I hear her name, I think of bling!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*The World of No...or, Why Can't I Chew This?*

Glimmer is a persistent explorer, an original Curious George. Sometime I think my whole morning is filled with the word "No" whether it's ... No, sit;...No, chew this; ...No, timeout; ... she has a million toys, balls, stuffies, ropes, things that squeak, but, I'm her favorite chewy... lol... well, sometimes it's lol and sometimes it's crap, another hole in my pants, skirt, shirt. I know it's a phase and we'll make it through. A lot of the time I can see that she just wants to be near me, she runs up with such joy and bounce, toy in her mouth, and then drops the toy and goes for my sneakers. Silly little golden retriever puppy/ PITA.

We had a good week, vet visit for a booster- now 17 lbs; first ride in a shopping cart; bath, not the highlight; we are walking a bit on the lake path although still limited areas; and we scored big time with the neighbors!! I live in a townhouse community so I don't know everyone on the street, but Glimmer is a draw. One neighbor with a little girl and boy came out to pet her, and the little girl said, "my mom's a vet"... so I look up and asked where she worked, and then she said her husband was also a vet at an emergency clinic in the area and if I ever had any problems to just come over. That's always good to know! Then we were out another night and met someone that works with "National Capital Therapy Dogs, Inc." Who, of course, is a golden retriever lover. 

It's true what they say... if you are walking a golden puppy everyone is your friend.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh what an absolutely adorable girl! I love her name, and she looks like such fun, even when she's sleeping in those funny positions! I just love her long floppy ears. Wishing you many joyful Glimmery years, looking forward to watching her grow in these threads


----------



## kiharris (Apr 8, 2015)

She is adorable!


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

soooo sweet!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She's getting so big and so beautiful! I will always have a special place in my heart for the red heads. My heart dog that was never mine was a sweet red golden named Tango. When I was a volunteer for Canine Assistants, he came home with me a LOT, and he really bonded to me. He went on road trips with me, flew with me, went to work with me. 

Sometimes I see glimpses of Tango in Noah, in his mannerisms. I suspect that Tango has probably gone to the Rainbow Bridge by now (we weren't allowed to be in contact with their recipients - some volunteers had no tact, and would tell the recipients how much they loved the dog they worked with and it broke their heart to see them go - you don't DO that!!!). But he was about the same age as Diamond, maybe a year younger, and she passed at 15. 

I'm going to love watching Glimmer grow up!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Its amazing the way the world opens up to you when you are walking a dog. but when you walk a golden retriever puppy its as if the world link arms with you. She is just so cute, nice to know she is keeping you on your toes.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I am just catching up on here from being away and overjoyed to see you with Glimmer! What a wonderful name and I bet Merry is looking down and so happy to see you happy! Glimmer is gorgeous and I love her coloring.

Congrats again and I am so very happy to you and I look forward to following Glimmer as she grows up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

KKaren said:


> Glimmer is a persistent explorer, an original Curious George. Sometime I think my whole morning is filled with the word "No" whether it's ... No, sit;...No, chew this; ...No, timeout; ... she has a million toys, balls, stuffies, ropes, things that squeak, but, I'm her favorite chewy... lol... well, sometimes it's lol and sometimes it's crap, another hole in my pants, skirt, shirt. I know it's a phase and we'll make it through. A lot of the time I can see that she just wants to be near me, she runs up with such joy and bounce, toy in her mouth, and then drops the toy and goes for my sneakers. Silly little golden retriever puppy/ PITA.
> 
> We had a good week, vet visit for a booster- now 17 lbs; first ride in a shopping cart; bath, not the highlight; we are walking a bit on the lake path although still limited areas; and we scored big time with the neighbors!! I live in a townhouse community so I don't know everyone on the street, but Glimmer is a draw. One neighbor with a little girl and boy came out to pet her, and the little girl said, "my mom's a vet"... so I look up and asked where she worked, and then she said her husband was also a vet at an emergency clinic in the area and if I ever had any problems to just come over. That's always good to know! Then we were out another night and met someone that works with "National Capital Therapy Dogs, Inc." Who, of course, is a golden retriever lover.
> 
> It's true what they say... if you are walking a golden puppy everyone is your friend.


Karen: I find your stories so entertaining-it takes me back to having a puppy! That is just wonderful that you met two vets in your development and someone who works with therapy dogs! Wow!! It is amazing how dogs are people magnets!!:wavey::wavey: Glimmer is a beautiful puppy!! I remember our pup, Gizmo, running behind me and biting my ankles; boy, did THAT HURT!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> Oh what an absolutely adorable girl! I love her name, and she looks like such fun, even when she's sleeping in those funny positions! I just love her long floppy ears. Wishing you many joyful Glimmery years, looking forward to watching her grow in these threads


Thank you for the note!! Oh, she is fun-- Sometimes I think her ears are growing faster than the rest.



rabernet said:


> ...
> Sometimes I see glimpses of Tango in Noah, in his mannerisms. ....!


I know what you mean Robin. I had a wonderful moment a few days ago. I was carrying Glimmer, and I looked down and I could have sworn it was Merry in my arms. Either it brought up a beautiful memory from somewhere in my mind, or she was very near. I still grieve deeply for her.



Melakat said:


> Congratulations!!! I am just catching up on here from being away and overjoyed to see you with Glimmer! What a wonderful name and I bet Merry is looking down and so happy to see you happy! Glimmer is gorgeous and I love her coloring.
> 
> Congrats again and I am so very happy to you and I look forward to following Glimmer as she grows up.


Oh thank you Melakat!! We are just a few months behind you and Logan. Your boy has grown into a beauty.



Karen519 said:


> ...: Glimmer is a beautiful puppy!! I remember our pup, Gizmo, running behind me and biting my ankles; boy, did THAT HURT!!


Goodness, don't I know it Karen! I look like I have been running through berry bushes.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Puppy Kindy is Exhausting!*

We just returned from our Saturday morning class, so much fun leaning "leave it" and getting some much needed puppy socialization/ play time. But OMG, it is tiring for me, Glimmer. We were only in the car 5 minutes and she was sleeping on her back in the crate. Even when we got home, she was sleepy eyed when she sat up to get out of the car, and her ear was still flipped over. Note to Karen... Get better training treats!! Glimmer was being used to demonstrate "leave it" by our instructor and it was clear that her treats were way better than anything I had in our snack bag.


----------



## EllaRose'sMum (Apr 11, 2015)

Just read through your posts and loved seeing your photos. She's beautiful xo We lost our Maggie 18mos ago and I swore I would never have a dog again. I was devastated. A year went by and our home and hearts were empty. We adopted Ella Rose at 8 weeks and I cannot believe that she's already 6 Mos. I wish you all the best xo


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

EllaRose'sMum said:


> Just read through your posts and loved seeing your photos. She's beautiful xo We lost our Maggie 18mos ago and I swore I would never have a dog again. I was devastated. A year went by and our home and hearts were empty. We adopted Ella Rose at 8 weeks and I cannot believe that she's already 6 Mos. I wish you all the best xo


Thank you EllaRose'sMum!! I understand exactly what you are saying about your Maggie and I'm so very happy for you also to have Ella Rose. Somehow these little bundles of joy, energy, love just complete your home and help heal your heart. Ella Rose, what a pretty name, she's a cutie.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Karen, Just checking in to see how our favourite redhead is doing. Hope you are enjoying these puppy days with your little girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi, Karen:

Just checking in on sweet Glimmer!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Glimmer is a beauty-- her name is so fitting.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Milestones!!*

My Glimmer girl, she's growing fast!! Almost too fast. I just ordered a new harness and am thinking that her crate will be too small in another few weeks.



Anele said:


> Glimmer is a beauty-- her name is so fitting.


Thank you Anele, 



Karen519 said:


> Hi, Karen:
> Just checking in on sweet Glimmer!!


and



Taylorsmum said:


> Hi Karen, Just checking in to see how our favourite redhead is doing. Hope you are enjoying these puppy days with your little girl.


Karen and Jill, I'm glad you checked in, so very sorry to have not posted in a while. We have been really busy with a crazy plumbing issue at my house and also with cat-sitting for my sister and brother-in-law. I think this is great for Glimmer, but I needed to watch the two of them (cat and dog) like a hawk!!

We reached a milestone yesterday with our 3rd booster shot (DHPP: Distemper, Hepatitis, Parvo and Parainfluenza). I have been very conservative about where we have walked, because most of my neighborhood is like "one big dog- park." We have snuck onto a ball field that is off limits to dogs... at dusk... just so she could stretch her legs, but almost got locked in when the park attendant drove by to lock the gates and we were in the outfield. Thankfully, everyone has a soft spot for golden puppies.

But in a few days, we can enjoy the fields and open areas. 

Here are some of my favorite pictures from the last week.
(1) Resting with my lion
(2) I like the air mattress a lot better than the crate, so I've charmed my way onto the bed for the night
(3) Shot-gun rider for the 5 minute drive to the ball fields
(4) I'm too big now to get under my favorite pie safe 
(5) You have to watch that kitty, she will pounce on me if I fall asleep


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Glimmer is just adorable-love all of her pictures!
She's watching the kitty out of the corner of her eye!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen your captions and photos made me smile, until I saw the last one - now that made me laugh out loud. She is growing so quickly. More pics please x


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

How did I miss this thread??? Congratulations, Glimmer is beautiful -- I love the rich copper goldens. When I read your first post, it reminded me of when I also "lived" in my kitchen with one of my pups! And in the last set of photos you can see how adult Glimmer is beginning to look. I especially like the picture where she is looking at you from the corner of her eyes. She really is a glimmer of hope, what a pretty name.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Love that name!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I just love her name "Glimmer". Glad to see her settling in so well and yes it is always so nice when you feel you can take them everywhere that you couldn't prior to the shots.

I am sure she is going to thoroughly enjoy her big new world!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Wet Dog,...*

Wet Dog, Wet Crate,... Wet leash, shoes, treats... ugh. We both (me and Glimmer) look like we are what the cat dragged in! It's raining hard here but still quite warm and we just returned from puppy class. 

Glimmer has hit 4 months old and she's got PUPPY ADHD!! My instructor at the end of the class just smiled and said, "Well, whatever you are doing for exercise you'll need to increase it by 2." hahaha... Gimmer knows what to do, she's just thinking it would be more fun to...
... run over there and say hello to the puppy next to us,
... see if our instructor has those great salmon treats
... bite me, lol

Love this girl....


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! She is growing up fast! What a cutie you got there, with the trouble-making and all!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

LOL when I started reading your first line wet dog, wet crate, wet everything I thought your plumbing issues had got worse! As my dad used to say you can only get as wet as your skin. At least it is still warm, and the autumn colours will be a beautiful backdrop for Glimmer.

Love the new photos cant quite believe how much she has grown. Four months old already how quickly that time has passed. ADHD love that .... along with the selective hearing. So good to have updates on you both.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

KKaren said:


> This tiny red-head came to live with me on Sunday. She's a sweet girl, smart as a whip and busy. The transition from her litter mates has been hard. She spent a good bit of her first day looking at her reflection in the refrigerator, thinking it was one of her sisters or brothers. Ducky is now the adopted replacement.  We have been camping out in the kitchen and it was so adorable when she curled up under my temporary work station. Her other favorite spot is the air conditioning vent. I can't believe she has been here for 4 days and I'm just getting a moment to post pictures. This one needs a job, so if she's awake, we are doing something... and I'm reading a lot ... one of the books is "Perfect Puppy in 7 Days" (Dr. Sophia Yin).. I only have 3 more days. Yikes!!!... hahaha Well, no worries, we don't have to be perfect by Saturday, but we will be working on it and sharing our adventures here.
> 
> My little Glimmer of Hope.


Adorable! What is her name?


Cara Mia My HeartGolden
7/03 - 7/15


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



KKaren said:


> Wet Dog, Wet Crate,... Wet leash, shoes, treats... ugh. We both (me and Glimmer) look like we are what the cat dragged in! It's raining hard here but still quite warm and we just returned from puppy class.
> 
> Glimmer has hit 4 months old and she's got PUPPY ADHD!! My instructor at the end of the class just smiled and said, "Well, whatever you are doing for exercise you'll need to increase it by 2." hahaha... Gimmer knows what to do, she's just thinking it would be more fun to...
> ... run over there and say hello to the puppy next to us,
> ...


Karen: Love the way you write-you bring living through puppyhood back. Hard to believe that Glimmer is four months already! She is a beautiful, little, girl!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Jud said:


> Adorable! What is her name?
> Cara Mia My HeartGolden
> 7/03 - 7/15


Thank you for the nice compliment.

Her registered name is 
Bounderhill Ray Of White

Call name
Glimmer

When she was a new born puppy she had a small white blaze on her forehead, but alas, with her adult fur coming in that small ray of white is now gone. It was sweet and charming. She was actually also "white girl" in the litter.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Sunny and Fun Videos for a Rainy Day*

Here are some fun videos of Glimmer to brighten this rainly Saturday. 

"I'm A Big Retriever"







"Oh, And Now She's an Angel"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Love the videos of Glimmer! She is A BEAUTIFUL puppy!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She's getting so big! Finally we have sun here so hopefully she will be a dry Glimmer today!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Daisy123 said:


> She's getting so big! Finally we have sun here so hopefully she will be a dry Glimmer today!


Her legs got really long... lol!!

Yesterday was bath day so wet again , but the sunshine is great today. I know you are in Maryland too, so I'm sure that you and your pups and family also had a bit of a soggy weekend. thanks for stopping by to say hello :wavey:


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh how lovely she is with her stick. At this stage you always wonder if they are ever going to grow into their tails. She is just so adorable. Have you made up any Glimmer songs yet ? 

PS Quite jealous of your floors - mine seem to be always covered in huge fluff balls at the moment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Kisses and hugs to sweet Glimmer!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Taylorsmum said:


> Oh how lovely she is with her stick. *At this stage you always wonder if they are ever going to grow into their tails. * She is just so adorable. Have you made up any Glimmer songs yet ?
> 
> PS Quite jealous of your floors - mine seem to be always covered in huge fluff balls at the moment.


Too funny - I wondered the same thing with my boy!

Karen - Glimmer is just so adorable! I absolutely love her little red self!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> Oh how lovely she is with her stick. At this stage you always wonder if they are ever going to grow into their tails. She is just so adorable. Have you made up any Glimmer songs yet ?
> 
> PS Quite jealous of your floors - mine seem to be always covered in huge fluff balls at the moment.


Thanks Jill, Well actually my floor daily gets covered with sticks, chewies, and such lol. I try to get her to leave them outside but she's so funny that sometimes I can't help but laugh and let her bring them in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

How is sweet Glimmer doing?


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Growing Pains*

Glimmer has always been a happy, loving, excited, and fast puppy and when she was small, one of her favorite things to do was to grab a toy and run, full speed, up to me and jump in my lap. It was so adorable, but honestly, now she's 30 some pounds and I'm beginning to worry that I won't be able to catch her much longer. 

I noticed she was ducking a bit when she sat down inside her puppy crate, so we set up the big crate that I used for Merry... oh so long ago. Puppy kindergarden is finished and we signed up for basic obedience starting in Nov. 

Unfortunately, Glimmer got bit by a dog while on a walk last week. Typically, I have her sit next to me on the trail and let others pass. There are so many dogs and I know that she wants to interact, but a good many of them are small dogs, yipping about at the end of their leashes, and I don't know their temperament. There's also some "peer pressure... neighbor pressure" because it seems like EVERY person with a dog that passes, says "Don't you want to let them say hi?" Hmmm.. well not really, ....but I was feeling guilty, and also not neighborly... that I wasn't letting her socialize so I allowed her to get close to one dog on my morning walk, when the dog's owner approached us, and before I know what's happening that dog latches onto her face. A vet visit and some antibiotics, and a definite lesson learned. Ugh

Here are some pictures from today. It's always a great Sunday when you can lie on the floor with a chewy, walk on our favorite trail, and sit in a sun beam. I love the last picture...


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That is a super shot of the sunbeams coming down on Glimmer. Hmm could be a message there!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry Glimmer got bitten, wish I had a pound for every time someone told me its okay their dog was friendly when it wasn't. I feel like saying yours may be but mine isn't! Just so they avoid us. I hope that she recovers quickly. When it comes to Taylor's safety I really don't care if people think I'm odd, not neighbourly or depriving my dog of socialisation skills. We have a few doggy friends but it has taken time to get to that stage. Don't let anyone guilt trip you !

Wonderful photos of your sweet girl, it certainly looks like an angel has sent those sunbeams for you both. Think Merry had a hand in that.

Give Glimmer a scratch n a hug from us x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Karen: Those are just beautiful pictures of Glimmer. 

I'm so SORRY to hear what happened!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> That is a super shot of the sunbeams coming down on Glimmer. Hmm could be a message there!


I believe that too Harleysmum. It's a little more melancholy as I come closer to Merry's day, Nov. 7th. and I'm thinking a lot about last fall. These are the paths we walked so many times.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

KKaren said:


> This tiny red-head came to live with me on Sunday. She's a sweet girl, smart as a whip and busy. The transition from her litter mates has been hard. She spent a good bit of her first day looking at her reflection in the refrigerator, thinking it was one of her sisters or brothers. Ducky is now the adopted replacement.  We have been camping out in the kitchen and it was so adorable when she curled up under my temporary work station. Her other favorite spot is the air conditioning vent. I can't believe she has been here for 4 days and I'm just getting a moment to post pictures. This one needs a job, so if she's awake, we are doing something... and I'm reading a lot ... one of the books is "Perfect Puppy in 7 Days" (Dr. Sophia Yin).. I only have 3 more days. Yikes!!!... hahaha Well, no worries, we don't have to be perfect by Saturday, but we will be working on it and sharing our adventures here.
> 
> My little Glimmer of Hope.


Just precious !!!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! Look at those waves coming in! Sorry she got bit!! I am glad to hear she is OK!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> Wow! Look at those waves coming in! Sorry she got bit!! I am glad to hear she is OK!


Thanks!! Very wavey, It's crazy to look at her tail because the feathers are just wrapping around. Will have to get a hair dryer. The bite is healing OK, there was a long scatch on her cheek and then a small puncture on her lip. I think it will be fine, just one of those "growing up" experiences.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Still a baby*

Glimmer is clearly in the bitey -- land shark phase. When I read the puppy threads that say their pup is biting, jumping, making holes in a favorite shirt, skirt, pants..., I'm thinking, yep, that's us. 

Then there are those moments when she is still that sweet, sweet, little baby puppy. Friday I was telecommunting and she was jumping on my lap and pestering me, so I finally relented and let her climb up. What she wanted was to curl up and go to sleep like she used to. I let her stay for about 15 minutes, but I can't reach the computer any more with her on my lap.

She is a sweet spirit


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

KKaren said:


> Glimmer is clearly in the bitey -- land shark phase. When I read the puppy threads that say their pup is biting, jumping, making holes in a favorite shirt, skirt, pants..., I'm thinking, yep, that's us.
> 
> Then there are those moments when she is still that sweet, sweet, little baby puppy. Friday I was telecommunting and she was jumping on my lap and pestering me, so I finally relented and let her climb up. What she wanted was to curl up and go to sleep like she used to. I let her stay for about 15 minutes, but I can't reach the computer any more with her on my lap.
> 
> She is a sweet spirit


So precious she is!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Poor baby I'm so sorry she got bit. She's getting so big! I love her beautiful waves!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh Karen she is growing up so quickly. Tails are such funny looking things while they are still tightly wound. This time next year you won't believe it ever looked like it does now. Glad to hear that she is feeling better and hasn't let the bite get her down. Hope your feeling better about it all now too. Love seeing new pictures of her, more more, more!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> Oh Karen she is growing up so quickly. Tails are such funny looking things while they are still tightly wound. This time next year you won't believe it ever looked like it does now. Glad to hear that she is feeling better and hasn't let the bite get her down. Hope your feeling better about it all now too. Love seeing new pictures of her, more more, more!


You are so very right Jill, her tail is in a funny stage. Thanks for the kind thoughts on the bite... I think it affected me more than her. Already counting days to the weekend... 4! Just now TMW (Too Much Work ;( haha) Oh well, that's what pays for those many chewies that she loves. Hugs to you and Uncle Taylor xx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Glad to hear that Glimmer wasn't adversely affected, but us Mom's always are!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Silly Saturday Selfies *

We love Saturdays!! Up with the cool crisp day and out walking on the lake. Lots of running around in the bed rooms. We have dedicated the upstairs of the townhouse to zoomies. The downstairs is hard wood floors, and although there are rugs about there is still slipping, but upstairs is wall to wall carpet. There is fetch in the hall way and then Glimmer has created a zoomie track from the master bed room .... run down the hall.... to the guest bed room, then back with vaults onto the beds at both ends of the hall for emphasis!! Then there is the "B" route with a dash into the shower and back out. She is so brave and full of joy. Probably I should clamp down on it a bit, but she is only a puppy for a short time, and I love to see her happy as she races by with her ears flapping.

Happy Halloween weekend everyone


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh Karen, she's a doll! Zoomies are the best! Just 100% pure joy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Love the pictures of Glimmer and you. We love Saturdays, too! Get to sleep in with Tucker and Tonka!!


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Glimmer is beautiful! What a precious face she has!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glimmer is growing into such a beautiful girl. 
Enjoying all the great pictures-especially the pic with the rays of sunshine coming down on her. The videos are great too. 

Zoomies are sheer bliss, lucky girl to have her own Zoomie course. Would love to see a video.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Glimmer is growing into such a beautiful girl.
> Enjoying all the great pictures-especially the pic with the rays of sunshine coming down on her. The videos are great too.
> 
> Zoomies are sheer bliss, lucky girl to have her own Zoomie course. Would love to see a video.


 
Carolina Mom I'm with you on this, Karen a video is a MUST ! (please)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hugs and kisses to Glimmer. I can picture her running down the hall.
My Smooch and Snobear, who were about 2 and 1 respectively used to race down the stairs so much the glass coffee table in the living room shook!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> Carolina Mom I'm with you on this, Karen a video is a MUST ! (please)


A video would be really funny, but I'm sure that it would be grabbed and posted on every place with "What you should not allow your puppy to do" notes all over it. LOL. I think as my second puppy, and in part because I miss my Merry so, I'm a lot more lenient than I used to be... I know that these puppy days are so fleeting and I want her to have as much joy as possible.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*Sunday Chores, or Straightening Up My Crate*

So instead of a video of "zoomies across the bedrooms", here is a silly video of Glimmer helping out with Sunday chores. I love the "stink eye" she gives me about 1/2 way through when I say "that's kind of how it's supposed to work, but inside the crate." I purchased this mat because we are traveling for Thanksgiving and I felt she needed something with a cushion for the drive. 

Silly Girl. 






Good place to curl up outside my crate.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Karen that is priceless, what a 'look' she gave you ! She is gorgeous, her waves are setting in, her long legs and that face . Quite the heartbreaker you have there. Hope she is ok with fireworks come Thanksgiving ! Thank you for sharing but we still want to see the ZOOMIES !


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Such a mischievous little monkey! She has the absolute best red waves a girl could ask for!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Karen: Your Glimmer is just priceless!! She reminds me of my Smooch!
Looks like she needs a job where she can use her mouth. HaHa!
Has she MANGLED the mat, or does she just like to gnaw on it?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I just LOVE her waves! She's so pretty! How is her new halter working out for you? Just got ours back this week, with the small modification they made for us!


----------



## rachelprogress (Nov 4, 2015)

Glimmer is gorgeous! I am a sucker for the dark red goldens, they are just astounding! Feel free to keep the photos coming


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year sweet Glimmer and Karen!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

*AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy*

It has been a while since I updated Glimmer's thread. I can't believe how time flies and my sweet girl is now 8 months old. We have been busy with work  and a lot of snow shoveling :uhoh: but have also continued with her basic obedience classes. 

This month Glimmer passed her AKC S.T.A.R. puppy test so we celebrated today when the certificate and medal came in the mail.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Glimmer is just beautiful. Love all of the pictures!!
Congratulations on her passing her STAR Puppy test!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Glimmer is just beautiful. Love all of the pictures!!
> Congratulations on her passing her STAR Puppy test!!


Thank you Karen, I'm really proud of her. It's so hard for her to contain her excitement about being in a room with other dogs that I'm always please when she focuses on the task we are doing. She's very smart and just a sweetie


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations on the AKC Star Puppy!!! She's adorably cute.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations on your pass! She is adorable!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

4goldengirls said:


> Congratulations on the AKC Star Puppy!!! She's adorably cute.


Thank you! I'm excited, this was our first goal and now I'll take a look and see what would be a fun next goal to work towards


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> Congratulations on your pass! She is adorable!!


Thank you! Hope you and Rundle are all settled in, in your new home and that your job is turning out to be fun and rewarding. Can't believe how fast all of our puppies are growing up.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

KKaren said:


> It has been a while since I updated Glimmer's thread. I can't believe how time flies and my sweet girl is now 8 months old. We have been busy with work  and a lot of snow shoveling :uhoh: but have also continued with her basic obedience classes.
> 
> This month Glimmer passed her AKC S.T.A.R. puppy test so we celebrated today when the certificate and medal came in the mail.


Wow she is just beautiful ! Love the snow pictures, Taylor still hasn't really seen snow - we have rain, mud, rain, mud and repeat.

Bet you are so proud of her, you have both done so well. 

Love Taylor and his mum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope you and Glimmer have a beautiful Valentines Day!


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow, she has really grown, but she still is as beautiful as ever! I bet she had so much fun in that snow.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Taylorsmum said:


> Wow she is just beautiful ! Love the snow pictures, Taylor still hasn't really seen snow - we have rain, mud, rain, mud and repeat.
> Bet you are so proud of her, you have both done so well.
> Love Taylor and his mum


Thanks Jill, I am proud of her. It's fun for me to look back at our first class and to see how far she's come. She has so much energy but somehow after the first 5 or 10 minutes she settles in. This class had 4 trainers and when we did the "pose" command one came by and said "I'm really surprised that Glimmer is doing so well, because she is so wiggly" 




Karen519 said:


> Hope you and Glimmer have a beautiful Valentines Day!


Thanks Karen! We did have a nice Valentines Day! Hope you and your husband and pups had a wonderful weekend and holiday too



DebHow said:


> Wow, she has really grown, but she still is as beautiful as ever! I bet she had so much fun in that snow.


I know, she has grown up! almost 50 lbs. My breeder is getting ready for another litter (different dam-- not Glimmer's mom) and I'm thinking how I miss that little tiny 9 week old that I could hold in my arms. I keep a watch on the puppy threads to get my fix of the cute little ones.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

My Glimmer girl is almost 1 year old, so I thought I had better squeak a few updates on her puppy thread before we move to the "Big Dog Forum." She is such a love and has that puppy mischievousness! We have been down to Florida and back on a long road trip. Here are some of my favorite photos from our trip, 
1- at the hotel... with her yellow dog, not really sure of the new place 
2- chewing on my Dad's rug.... oh those fringes really make it look interesting
3- tuckered out and sleeping at my Dad's trailer... of course on the sofa


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Glimmer is gorgeous!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Such a lovely red girl! Glad to see she and you are doing well!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Kalhayd said:


> Glimmer is gorgeous!


Thank you !!  She is a red beauty. Almost grown up.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> Such a lovely red girl! Glad to see she and you are doing well!!


Thanks! Almost grown up...  Hope you and Rundle are well and seeing some spring up your way.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

What a beautiful girl!! I've missed hearing about Glimmer, when is her birthday again? I can't remember if she's a late May or early June baby. We got our pups around the same time and Kaizer was born June 4


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

KKaren said:


> Thanks! Almost grown up...  Hope you and Rundle are well and seeing some spring up your way.


Thanks Karen! Rundle's doing just great! And we've had some great hikes in already this spring. I'll probably update her thread next month when she turns 1.5! :surprise:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen:

Glimmer looks so beautiful, love all of the pictures!
They sure grow up so fast!
Where did you go in Florida!? I've always loved Florida!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

How is that beautiful red head, Glimmer doing?


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

danoon58 said:


> How is that beautiful red head, Glimmer doing?


Thanks so much for asking after Glimmer.

She's great, 17 months old now and just a love. I am so grateful to have her with me. The last several months have been hard for me with many changes at my work place. Glimmer grounds my life. 

Our training goals for this year are to test for the Canine Good Citizen (CGC), hopefully in the spring. She is close, Glimmer can do everything except for the polite greetings. Still too excited to meet new people, even though she knows she should sit, there is a bouncing between sits and she leans into the person because she wants so badly to be petted  She just needs a little more practice.

We are in our second agility class which has started to introduce contacts for the obstacles and single weaves and tunnels. Silly girl she loves the tunnels but sometimes turns around inside with her excitement.

Here are two recent pictures. She is a beautiful red girl  Love her.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm glad she's doing so well! She's such a beautiful girl.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Glimmer is so pretty. I love her coloring!


----------

